# MES 1200 Watt VS 800 Watt - Winter smoking question



## utahjeff (Jun 18, 2017)

I bought an MES 40" 1200 Watt Smoker this week at Sam's Club.  I just ran into a killer deal on an MES 30" 800 Watt Smoker.  I'm considering taking the 40" back.  The 30" fits better on my patio. 

I'm sure the 30" can smoke anything I will need to smoke as there are only two of us at home.  

My concern with the 800 Watt is heating and recovery time in our Utah winters.  It gets pretty cold and I want to smoke year round.  I grill all Winter.

How much difference do you folks think the 1200 Watt unit would make when it comes to maintaining temperature during the Winter months? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 18, 2017)

i live in the southern adirondack mountains of upstate NY, gets damn cold here, my mes 30 800 watt has done fine, i use it in the end of the garage with the door open, heats up and holds temps just fine...................t


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2017)

I started with an MES 30 in SE PA.

It took longer than my MES 40 takes to recover, but I got rid of it because of the size. I didn't mind cutting Ribs & Briskets down, but when I made 10 pounds of Beef Sticks & only 7 pounds would fit into the MES 30, that was the last Straw!!

I know a lot of guys who went from an MES 30 to an MES 40, but I don't know anyone who went from an MES 40 to an MES 30.

Bear


----------



## utahjeff (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

